# Backup Windows files to Gentoo

## bluedot951

Hey everyone,

I recently installed Gentoo to an Itanium server. I use mostly Windows for day to day use, and I want to be able to backup a specific folder on my windows machine to my Gentoo server. What is the easiest way of going about this?

Please let me know if any config files or terminal outputs would be helpful, I will provide them gladly!

Thanks in advance for your help,

bluedot951

----------

## John R. Graham

There are several ways to accomplish this. One is Samba. Check out the Gentoo Samba3/CUPS HOWTO. Samba will allow you to mount a directory shared on your Linux box on your Windows box. Then used whatever backup method you want, possibly the built-in Windows backup software.

- John

----------

## cach0rr0

another way is having your linux box mount a Windows network share via CIFS 

then simply have linux rsync from the CIFS mount to a local directory

sorta the inverse of windows mounting linux via samba

but it means you have the nice handy dandy built-in rsync on gentoo for doing the file sync, instead of trying to figure out how the deuce to get windows to do it.

----------

